# Longtail Mud Motor Kits for $399?



## fowlhabit67 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi, New guy to the forum. Has anybody ever used one of these longtails on a gheenoe?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/COMP...2721829QQptZBoatQ5fPartsQ5fAccessoriesQ5fGear

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Forgive me if I'm wrong, but this has a little bit of a SPAM flavor to it.....no?

-T


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah, but watch the youtube video on the right at the bottom of the ebay listing. INSANE!!!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree with Tom


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hmmm. Having owned plenty of longtails I must say the price is tempting.. However, from mud buddy to hyper these machines are built to withstand the worst of terrain. Having said that, I see no info as to a warranty for the chassis and from inspection it surely looks like a cheap knock off of a similar well known/built product. I would stay away from this and stick with a reputable product. Every hunter and marsh runner I see on the water seems to have the same opinion I do from experience.


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

If this isn't spam and you're asking for real....

I'd go with a reputable company. You do not want to find yourself with a major component broken on the water and worse, when you finally make it home find out that the only way to get the parts you need is to purchase a whole new kit!
The high price of the reputable companies is due to hours of intense research and abuse, and the manpower and machinery to create or locate critical parts that these motors require. Skimping on a MM is a bad idea and the first time you try to run through the nasty with an underpowered or underbuilt MM you will wish you didn't
You can find good used MM's for very cheap this time of year. Get the highest HP you can for your boat, if you take the "I don't care how fast I go, I just want to get there" attitude, you'll be kicking yourself when that guy you saw that launched behind you at the ramp is passing you and headed on a bee line to your spot.

For a 15'4" gheenoe, I would seriously look into Copperhead's 10 HP motor, serious cash up front but I've heard great things about both the motors and the customer service.


----------



## FlatCat (Aug 18, 2007)

Probably like most chinese items...... Looks sorta ok and will work for light use.
I wan't to see the video of the new Honda engine falling in the water when the stamped pot metal bracket breaks, or when the cheap fasteners snap, or maybe when the $12 prop hits a branch.


----------



## FlatCat (Aug 18, 2007)

I don't mean to sound too anti Chinese, but I own a printing co, and a cabinet shop and consistently see people swayed by a low price and corresponding low quality, then replacing those items with something better.


----------



## fowlhabit67 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey guys. Thanks for taking the time to give me your thoughts. 
Great observation by After Hours 2 about the warranty. I emailed the seller asking about warranty information and replacement parts. They said they provide a two year warranty, and sell all replacement parts to rebuild. 
Thanks Rummya87. I’ve also heard good things about Copperhead. But, they only make surface drives, and don’t offer a longtail to my knowledge. I would prefer a longtail because it can reach a lot of places a surface drive cant.
I might take Rummy’s advise and try to locate a bargain in a used longtail. Thanks guys.
I’d like to thank TomFL and Makin Moves for their warm greeting to a new member. I joined microskiff.com because I believed it to be a place that encouraged new membership, questions, and the sharing of information and ideas. I’m a member of a woodworking forum, and hunting forum, and never experienced such a welcoming committee. Just because my first post was a question was about a product I was curious about, doesn’t mean I have a dog in the hunt. You guys should lighten up on the hall monitor comments to new members.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

And Yes Sir ! Welcome ...


How bad could it be ? I would drive down there to save the Shipping ...


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Fowl - Welcome to the forum! We're just a tight knit group around here. And it's often the case when someone new (less than 5 posts) jumps on and says hey go look at this product! is spamming and never comes back. That's it, we welcome any and all but don't just try to hawk your wares then leave. 

But to answer the question at hand, I would not buy that kit without inspecting it first. Over my time of buying cheaper tools and having parts crack, break or never work correctly to save a few bucks, well it ended up costing me in the end. However, with a mud motor that could leave me stranded 10 miles from the ramp in the dark, in waist deep muck, I'm not cheaping out.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

If you dont have a dog in the hunt then dont take offence. Welcome to the forum. Ill take a jack and coke


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

FH, please let me be the first to apologies on behalf of the entire microskiff family. As the site increases its prominence in the shallow water community, our visibility and platform as an advertising tool has as well. There have been a rash of "hit and run" posts shilling products. So we are a little on the cautious side. Call it growing pains. 

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

> There have been a rash of "hit and run" posts shilling products.
> Cheers
> Capt. Jan


Most of the shilling the I witness comes from the "Tight Knit" group on this site, not the newcomers. Just an observation.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I would not buy this UNLESS I took the $1200 in savings and bought a used one from a reputable manufacturer. Get that prop bogged down in the weeds and mud, whip the handle around and watch the shaft snap off the motor. There is no support ant all to the shaft except for the four bolts on a 4" pattern.

Not part of the tight knit groupies and not spamming, but I am staying in a Holiday Inn right now. ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

You don't see all the topics I kill... :


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

hell its in Palmetto  -maybe they should DEMO it 
    -anytide


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

I wouldn't purchase one of these either but I've gotta admit those videos do make it look pretty legit


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

FH,

Sorry I missed the public flogging but maybe one day we could have a cold one and I'll kick you in the N*&^s and make it up to you. 

You might want to give Lamar a call at Florida Mud Motor.  He deals with most major brands including Copperhead and sells used surface as well as long tails.

http://www.floridamudmotors.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

> Yeah, but watch the youtube video on the right at the bottom of the ebay listing.  INSANE!!!


do they have mazda rotary engins in them jeez man.......sketchy


----------



## fowlhabit67 (Jun 28, 2011)

> FH, please let me be the first to apologies on behalf of the entire microskiff family. As the site increases its prominence in the shallow water community, our visibility and platform as an advertising tool has as well. There have been a rash of "hit and run" posts shilling products. So we are a little on the cautious side. Call it growing pains.
> 
> Cheers
> Capt. Jan


Hey Capt. Jan & Gramps,

Now that I've heard from the "official" welcoming committee, I feel so much more at home here.  Well, so much for my bungled attempt at slipping in the back door quietly and unnoticed. ;D


----------



## sr5boy (May 12, 2010)

the problem with that design vs. a mudbuddy or go-devil is the angle the motor sits at. If you look at the taiwaneese boats you'll notice that they have like 5'' high transoms to keep the motor low and the shaft angle less. The ole boy in the aluminum boat has a pretty bad angle on his motor, this could cause his bearings in the motor to go bad. But if you have good luck, a harbor freight 100$ aircooled motor and this kit would work perfectly,...haha


----------

